# SkipMode



## Dulanic (Dec 15, 2015)

So we got the new update, yet I still don't see SkipMode? Does anyone have it? Tivo says we should.... 
https://www.tivo.com/support/how-to/how-to-use-SkipMode


----------



## Dan203 (Apr 17, 2000)

So far it only seems to be getting pushed out to Roamio Pro units. They said all units will get it between now and the 24th


----------



## arewhy (Dec 29, 2015)

It's here in San Diego. I noticed it on my Mini for the first time this morning for last night's NCIS episode. The Mini in question is pointed to a Roamio Pro.


----------



## Dulanic (Dec 15, 2015)

Dan203 said:


> So far it only seems to be getting pushed out to Roamio Pro units. They said all units will get it between now and the 24th


Good to know. I have it on my OTA but not on the mini hooked to it. Wish tivo would tell us these things.


----------



## BrentlyL (Jul 29, 2008)

Dulanic said:


> Wish tivo would tell us these things.


I'm a reseller and they don't tell us anything. When they removed the Channel Up (next episode) functionality from the Play All in Folder feature I called tech support and THEY didn't know it had been removed 

In Palm Springs CA...got the Skip update on the Roamio Pro today but not on the Mini's


----------



## mudd77 (Jan 8, 2012)

Got it here in the Raleigh NC area. Watched "Better Call Saul", which aired on Monday, and used skip mode on the mini.


----------



## Dan203 (Apr 17, 2000)

Dulanic said:


> Good to know. I have it on my OTA but not on the mini hooked to it. Wish tivo would tell us these things.


You just need to force a call on the Mini then. Maybe reboot it. The Mini doesn't need to "get" SkipMode, it just needs to realize the host TiVo got it.


----------



## gweempose (Mar 23, 2003)

It is also worth noting that there is a weird software bug where SkipMode only works on a Mini if you are streaming a show that resides on the Mini's host TiVo. The SkipMode icon will still appear on shows that reside on other boxes, but the feature won't actually work when you stream the show. In these instances, you will need to go into the Mini's settings and temporarily change the host TiVo.


----------



## mjh (Dec 19, 2002)

Interesting.

Someone got skip mode on their OTA
Someone got skip mode in same state as me
If the host DVR gets it, all the attached mini's inherit it
I checked my OTA in Charlotte, NC this morning but it wasn't there for me. I also checked when it last connected to the tivo service and it was at 4am today. So maybe I need to force a reboot and hope.


----------



## TonyD79 (Jan 4, 2002)

gweempose said:


> It is also worth noting that there is a weird software bug where SkipMode only works on a Mini if you are streaming a show that resides on the Mini's host TiVo. The SkipMode icon will still appear on shows that reside on other boxes, but the feature won't actually work when you stream the show. In these instances, you will need to go into the Mini's settings and temporarily change the host TiVo.


Does the system that has the program on it have Skip Mode enabled yet?


----------



## Dulanic (Dec 15, 2015)

Yeah my host dvr (Roamio OTA) has had it for a month or so. My mini never shows it. Have one tivo and one mini... So no idea then.

I've also reset the mini and no change.


----------



## ggieseke (May 30, 2008)

My Pro got it this morning, but my basic Roamio on antenna is still a no-show to the party.

Got an email yesterday announcing the change, but the "learn more" link pointed to a website page that still said Chicago and SF only so I blew it off.

This is cool as hell, but their website is still at least 6 months out of date and littered with garbage links and inaccurate technical information. C'mon TiVo.


----------



## Dulanic (Dec 15, 2015)

Tried calling Tivo and that was useless lol. He said they stopped the rollout due to a bug. I mentioned that's what they did before and he just said oh. Been on hold 30 minutes while they "research".

Edit : Ok so finally got better response... Kind of. So they agreed it should work and they don't know why it isn't. They just said they will track it and look out for other cases. They are going to refer the case over to their software team as it seems to be a bug.


----------



## Dan203 (Apr 17, 2000)

They're rolling it out in stages. Only Pros have it so far. They said all units should have it by the 24th


----------



## southerndoc (Apr 5, 2003)

Dan203 said:


> They're rolling it out in stages. Only Pros have it so far. They said all units should have it by the 24th


One of my Minis had it (well, the skip logo was present, I didn't try it out).


----------



## Dan203 (Apr 17, 2000)

Minis reflect their host. So if the host gets it then the Mini should get it as well.


----------



## Dulanic (Dec 15, 2015)

Dan203 said:


> Minis reflect their host. So if the host gets it then the Mini should get it as well.


Unless your me


----------



## wmhjr (Dec 2, 2007)

TonyD79 said:


> Does the system that has the program on it have Skip Mode enabled yet?


I can confirm this.

I have Two (2) Roamio Pros - both have skip mode capability now.

I have four (four) minis - all have skip mode capability now.

Each Roamio Pro has 2 minis assigned to it as a host - meaning that two minis have one Roamio pro as a host, and the other two minis have the other Roamio Pro as a host.

There are a bunch of shows that now have Skip Mode capability, marked with the "skip" icon in My Shows.

When playing any of them from either Roamio, skip mode works. In other words, content on Roamio #2 indicated as "skip ready" can use the "skip" functionality even when being viewed from Roamio #1.

When playing content indicated as "skip ready" on a minis designated "host roam pro", skip mode works perfectly.

When playing content indicated as "skip ready" on a mini, and that content is on the "other" Roamio Pro, skip mode does not work.

This is 100% repeatable.


----------



## TonyD79 (Jan 4, 2002)

Sounds like the skip data doesn't like the second hop.


----------



## Dan203 (Apr 17, 2000)

TonyD79 said:


> Sounds like the skip data doesn't like the second hop.


What's weird is that you can stream TiVo to TiVo and Skip works, but if you select a recording from any TiVo other then the host on a Mini it shows the skip icon but Skip does not work. Seems like a bug. Hopefully the next software release fixes it.


----------



## TonyD79 (Jan 4, 2002)

Dan203 said:


> What's weird is that you can stream TiVo to TiVo and Skip works, but if you select a recording from any TiVo other then the host on a Mini it shows the skip icon but Skip does not work. Seems like a bug. Hopefully the next software release fixes it.


The bug is either that it doesn't work or that the skip icon shows up in the mini.

It depends how the communication goes. If the mini host manages the communication, I can see that the skip data is not passed on even by design as it might be a bigger coding challenge. And if that is the case, the skip icon should not show on the mini.

If the mini talks directly to the video source then it is a bug there.


----------



## gweempose (Mar 23, 2003)

TonyD79 said:


> The bug is either that it doesn't work or that the skip icon shows up in the mini.
> 
> It depends how the communication goes. If the mini host manages the communication, I can see that the skip data is not passed on even by design as it might be a bigger coding challenge. And if that is the case, the skip icon should not show on the mini.
> 
> If the mini talks directly to the video source then it is a bug there.


I'm guessing it's a bug. I wouldn't think the coding would be too difficult to implement, since changing the host TiVo allows SkipMode to work.


----------



## TonyD79 (Jan 4, 2002)

gweempose said:


> I'm guessing it's a bug. I wouldn't think the coding would be too difficult to implement, since changing the host TiVo allows SkipMode to work.


Probably but what you are saying eliminates the third box from the equation and is not an indicator of difficulty of programming a multi-hop at all.


----------



## gweempose (Mar 23, 2003)

TonyD79 said:


> Probably but what you are saying eliminates the third box from the equation and is not an indicator of difficulty of programming a multi-hop at all.


I'm not a programmer by any means. I was just saying that if you can manually change the host TiVo in order to eliminate the multi-hop, I don't see why the TiVo couldn't automatically do something similar on the fly.


----------



## TonyD79 (Jan 4, 2002)

gweempose said:


> I'm not a programmer by any means. I was just saying that if you can manually change the host TiVo in order to eliminate the multi-hop, I don't see why the TiVo couldn't automatically do something similar on the fly.


I see where you are coming from. Change the host as needed. They may be able to do that. Not having more than one host, i have no idea how much that would take.


----------



## wmhjr (Dec 2, 2007)

I want NO PARTS of a mini "changing host on the fly". When you have multiple hosts, and are juggling one passes, this introduces too much risk IMHO.

On the other hand, no matter what the actual "root cause" - I consider this a defect. If there is metadata being added that shows the markers for start/complete of commercials, there is no reason that the API or interface from one mini should not be able to view this from a non-host Roamio/Bolt. It's simply poor product development resulting from incomplete use case development, which resulted in poor requirement development, leading to this mess in application development, and a failure to address it in a master test plan. Since this is 100% repeatable, it is completely obvious that it was simply not tested by Tivo, which means their SDLC is either ineffective (lack of traceability from requirements/use case to master test plan) or that the requirement/use case was missed up front. Or both I guess.


----------



## Dan203 (Apr 17, 2000)

Yeah this seems like a bug. Hopefully it's fixed in the new version that's about to be released.


----------



## TonyD79 (Jan 4, 2002)

Call it whatever you want. A less than desirable situation for sure. A bug means it was unintended. If it was designed that way, it is not a bug.

Sorry, just had my support hat on. I get that from both ends at work.


----------



## wmhjr (Dec 2, 2007)

TonyD79 said:


> Call it whatever you want. A less than desirable situation for sure. A bug means it was unintended. If it was designed that way, it is not a bug.
> 
> Sorry, just had my support hat on. I get that from both ends at work.


Sounds as if your product management folks at work have you conditioned (improperly) 

If somebody wants to make the argument that a mini would (in my shows) display the "skip" icon when viewing content on a different Roamio/Bolt than is it's "host", but that the skip functionality would not work, and that there were no release notes or even awareness at Tivo that this was happening.....

Well, then I guess it could be a (poorly) intended function.

However, if any of these are true:

It should function when playing content from a non-host Roamio on a mini....
It should not display the skip icon when viewing content on a non-host Roamio on a mini.....
They just plain didn't even think about the use case to begin with to even decide what to do...

Then it is a defect. Period.

In either case, we can all agree that it's not right.


----------



## TonyD79 (Jan 4, 2002)

wmhjr said:


> Sounds as if your product management folks at work have you conditioned (improperly)  If somebody wants to make the argument that a mini would (in my shows) display the "skip" icon when viewing content on a different Roamio/Bolt than is it's "host", but that the skip functionality would not work, and that there were no release notes or even awareness at Tivo that this was happening..... Well, then I guess it could be a (poorly) intended function. However, if any of these are true: It should function when playing content from a non-host Roamio on a mini.... It should not display the skip icon when viewing content on a non-host Roamio on a mini..... They just plain didn't even think about the use case to begin with to even decide what to do... Then it is a defect. Period. In either case, we can all agree that it's not right.


I was addressing the point of it not working as the bug. Read back and I say that the skip icon could be the bug. It may not have been intended to work for a variety of reasons but then the skip icon should not appear. Dan assumes the bug is that it isn't working. Sorry if I am trying to be specific. I've found if you aren't with software support you get no where.


----------



## wmhjr (Dec 2, 2007)

TonyD79 said:


> I was addressing the point of it not working as the bug. Read back and I say that the skip icon could be the bug. It may not have been intended to work for a variety of reasons but then the skip icon should not appear. Dan assumes the bug is that it isn't working. Sorry if I am trying to be specific. I've found if you aren't with software support you get no where.


And I've found that in software development, enterprise architecture, and hosting, if you aren't specific you get poor results. Of course, that's my job - along with support - which I am also responsible for.


----------



## Dan203 (Apr 17, 2000)

TonyD79 said:


> I was addressing the point of it not working as the bug. Read back and I say that the skip icon could be the bug. It may not have been intended to work for a variety of reasons but then the skip icon should not appear. Dan assumes the bug is that it isn't working. Sorry if I am trying to be specific. I've found if you aren't with software support you get no where.


I assume it's a bug because if you do the exact same thing on an actual TiVo it works. MRS works essentially the same way TiVo to Mini as it does TiVo to TiVo so there is really no reason it shouldn't work on a Mini. I'm 99% sure it's a bug and not some limitation of the Mini hardware/architecture.


----------



## TonyD79 (Jan 4, 2002)

Not trying to be picky but I'd say the deficiency is that shows marked as skip on mini are not skipping when the show resides on a TiVo other than the mini host. 

Where the problem lies is what we are beating to death. 

There is a bug but unless we understand the coding and the architecture in detail we cannot be sure where it lies. That's all I was saying. Nothing more.

Sorry. I was in work mode.


----------



## Dan203 (Apr 17, 2000)

I understand what you're saying. That if it didn't show the icon for Skip then it would be OK because people wouldn't expect skip.

However I still think it's a bug that it doesn't have skip because if you do the exact same thing on a TiVo it works. For example if you have two TiVos in your house and you're using TiVo1. You pull up the Devices list on TiVo1 and select TiVo2, then select a show from TiVo2, skip mode will work even though you're streaming that show from TiVo2 to TiVo1. The Mini does the exact same thing, so there is really no reason it shouldn't work exactly the same way.


----------



## TonyD79 (Jan 4, 2002)

Dan203 said:


> I understand what you're saying. That if it didn't show the icon for Skip then it would be OK because people wouldn't expect skip. However I still think it's a bug that it doesn't have skip because if you do the exact same thing on a TiVo it works. For example if you have two TiVos in your house and you're using TiVo1. You pull up the Devices list on TiVo1 and select TiVo2, then select a show from TiVo2, skip mode will work even though you're streaming that show from TiVo2 to TiVo1. The Mini does the exact same thing, so there is really no reason it shouldn't work exactly the same way.


Do we absolutely know that the mini host is not acting as the communication point? Is the mini really communicating to both tivos directly? Given how much I've seen the mini depend on its host for various settings, I wouldn't assume.


----------



## Dan203 (Apr 17, 2000)

It would make no sense for the Mini to stream using the host as a proxy. That would just burden the network with an extra copy of the stream.


----------



## TonyD79 (Jan 4, 2002)

Dan203 said:


> It would make no sense for the Mini to stream using the host as a proxy. That would just burden the network with an extra copy of the stream.


Unless that is the only way they could get it to work.

I'm not saying you are wrong but unless you have some information, you are only assuming. My only point. You cannot discount different scenarios unless you have data.

And I agree it would be less than optimal to have the host involved but I don't assume the best situation. I've seen hops like that done all the time. Couple that with how tied the mini is to the host makes me think it is a possibility.

Again. Sorry. Work mode. I'm paid to think like that.


----------



## wmhjr (Dec 2, 2007)

TonyD79 said:


> Do we absolutely know that the mini host is not acting as the communication point? Is the mini really communicating to both tivos directly? Given how much I've seen the mini depend on its host for various settings, I wouldn't assume.


I think you're missing the point. In terms of evaluating the function, it is not material whether or not the mini communicates directly with a non-host Roamio/Bolt, or if the host Roamio/Bolt is a proxy to the non-host. It is utterly meaningless from the users perspective, as Tivo has advertised the Roamio/Bolt/Mini solution as a "whole home" solution - AND has made absolutely not the slightest effort to describe any loss of functionality when using multiple Roamio/Bolts and Minis.

The bigger point is that you can try and argue whatever you want, but unless you're trying to argue that Tivo deliberately designed a system such that a mini in a multi-Roamio/Bolt architecture would explicitly both display the "skip" icon AND explicitly prevent its use - AND that Tivo expressly decided to deliberately withhold such information for an unknown reason....

Then there is a defect. None of us here will know the specific defect number in whatever defect management system Tivo uses in their SDLC. Nor will we ever see the functional specification for the feature, or the technical architecture behind it.

That's because we're not supposed to. Rather, we're not supposed to need to even worry about it or think about it. A long gone boss told me once that it's easy to predict what customers want. They want it free, they want it perfect, and they want it yesterday. The closer you get to those ideals, the more successful you'll be.

I have to be honest here. Frankly, with all the whining here about when people get a feature that they were never promised to begin with, I'm actually impressed with how well the functionality works. Coming from me, that's high praise, because Tivo has not impressed me for a LONG time. "Skip" works really well. So well, that in my case with 4 Minis between 2 Roamio Pros, it's a little frustrating when I'm playing content on the non-host Roamio from a mini and I can't take advantage of it. But I'm not complaining. Hopefully they'll get it fixed. They never promised it to begin with, so even if they don't, it's not a huge problem for me.

But, rest assured, it's a defect.


----------



## TonyD79 (Jan 4, 2002)

Are you done? I never said they deliberately designed a system that shows a skip icon where it doesn't work. 

I'm discussing WHERE the defect is and not assuming that the defect is that it doesn't work. The defect could be that the flag is wrong. 

Any other analysis would be assuming. 

That is all. 

There is a defect. I'm not so sure the defect is that it doesn't work. Or if it is mislabeled. 

As you pointed out somewhere in that long post, we don't know the specs. So why assume WHAT the defect is. 

I'm done. I can't explain what I am actually saying any more clearly and I had no intention of talking about this this long but I kept being told what I was saying and what I was being told was defective.


----------



## Dulanic (Dec 15, 2015)

Still no skipmode on my mini  Have had it for months on my main roamio. Now tivo is lying to me saying it's not even out for any mini's. Uggg worst customer service, even beats comcast at terrible CS. Which comcast was the reason I bought a roamio OTA...


----------



## cjgadd3 (Mar 30, 2008)

Dulanic said:


> Still no skipmode on my mini  Have had it for months on my main roamio. Now tivo is lying to me saying it's not even out for any mini's. Uggg worst customer service, even beats comcast at terrible CS. Which comcast was the reason I bought a roamio OTA...


Have you rebooted the Mini lately? I had to restart mine before skipmode showed up.


----------



## HerronScott (Jan 1, 2002)

Dulanic said:


> Still no skipmode on my mini  Have had it for months on my main roamio. Now tivo is lying to me saying it's not even out for any mini's. Uggg worst customer service, even beats comcast at terrible CS. Which comcast was the reason I bought a roamio OTA...


You mention main Roamio. Do you have more than one? Do the Mini's not show the SkipMode icon at all?

Can you redo Guided Setup on a Mini (never looked)?

Scott


----------



## Dulanic (Dec 15, 2015)

cjgadd3 said:


> Have you rebooted the Mini lately? I had to restart mine before skipmode showed up.


Many times to try to get it to work. Even did a factory default reset.


----------



## Dulanic (Dec 15, 2015)

HerronScott said:


> You mention main Roamio. Do you have more than one? Do the Mini's not show the SkipMode icon at all?
> 
> Can you redo Guided Setup on a Mini (never looked)?
> 
> Scott


One roamio and one mini and yes I reset and did a full factory default restore with guided setup. No skip mode icon at all.


----------



## Dan203 (Apr 17, 2000)

This bug was not fixed in 20.5.9


----------



## Rustwood (Sep 6, 2015)

No SM on my mini either. I finally got it on my Roamio today and many shows are tagged, but so far nothing on my mini. I have done multiple service connections and reboots. This is especially frustrating since I rarely watch the TV connected to the Roamio.


----------



## Rustwood (Sep 6, 2015)

I just did a chat mode with Tivo support and, FWIW, I was told that the mini rollouts are independent of the Roamio rollouts and that although many minis have already been updated with skip mode, more will be getting it now that the Roamio rollouts have been completed. I was apparently at the very end of the Roamio rollouts - I wonder if I will be at the end of the mini rollouts as well.


----------



## Dan203 (Apr 17, 2000)

That's total crap! The Mini software has supported SkipMode since the Bolt was released and reflects the host. If your host TiVo has SkpMode then the Mini should too. If it doesn't then you may want to do a Clear & Delete and repeat the setup process and see if that triggers the feature.


----------



## bcronin (Dec 29, 2001)

For what its worth, my Roamio Plus got skipmode yesterday but the attached mini did not. I rebooted the mini to no avail. Forced a connection in case of a pending update, rebooted again, still nothing. Hopefully it will happen soon. Skipmode is very nice.
--
bc


----------



## Dan203 (Apr 17, 2000)

Do you have multiple TiVos? If so try pairing it to another TiVo then switching it back. Something has to get flipped because back before the Roamio got SkipMode I had a Mini that was paired to the Roamio but also had a Bolt. Even if I flipped the host to the Bolt SkipMode didn't work right away. I had to leave it paired to the Bolt and wait a couple days, then all the sudden it started working. Once it started working I could flip the host as much as I wanted and whenever it was on the Bolt SkipMode worked. No software update was required, just some sort of bit flip, because I had the same software version before and after it started working.


----------



## bcronin (Dec 29, 2001)

No, I just have the one Roamio Plus and the one mini at this house.
--
bc


----------



## Dulanic (Dec 15, 2015)

I have talked to a bunch more reps and keep being told different things. First, it's a bug. Then, no mini's have skip mode LOL. Most recently, I dont have the most recent software that supports it (RC21) which others have the SAME thing and it works... Here is my most recent chat transcript.



> Megan (3:53:29 PM):Thank you for contacting TiVo Support Chat, my name is Megan and I am happy to assist you. Are you a current TiVo customer (or subscriber)?
> Me (3:53:38 PM):Yes
> Megan (3:54:06 PM):The Minis do not yet all have Skip mode. If yours does not have it yet it will be getting it at a later date.
> Me (3:55:11 PM):Why do people keep saying that, I keep being told 100 different things. Other people at TiVo on your forums have said they should have it if the main dvr has it. I've been told 4 different conflicting stories by 4 different reps.
> ...


----------



## Rustwood (Sep 6, 2015)

Dan203 said:


> That's total crap! The Mini software has supported SkipMode since the Bolt was released and reflects the host. If your host TiVo has SkpMode then the Mini should too. If it doesn't then you may want to do a Clear & Delete and repeat the setup process and see if that triggers the feature.


I agree. It might be more believable if Tivo was saying the same thing consistently.

I've seen people suggest repeating the setup, but I don't recall seeing anyone saying that it actually worked for them - have you? If I do that am I going to loose my account setups (Netflix, Amazon, etc) and other settings/preferences?


----------



## Hot4Bo (Apr 3, 2003)

This may be a silly suggestion because you probably already did it (and I didn'nt really read the whole thread LOL) but have you tried just restarting (not guided setup) the Mini? That worked on mine the day my Roamio was updated.


----------



## Rustwood (Sep 6, 2015)

Hot4Bo said:


> This may be a silly suggestion because you probably already did it (and I didn'nt really read the whole thread LOL) but have you tried just restarting (not guided setup) the Mini? That worked on mine the day my Roamio was updated.


Yes, several per day - in conjunction with service connections.


----------



## Dulanic (Dec 15, 2015)

Hot4Bo said:


> This may be a silly suggestion because you probably already did it (and I didn'nt really read the whole thread LOL) but have you tried just restarting (not guided setup) the Mini? That worked on mine the day my Roamio was updated.


Many times


----------



## Dan203 (Apr 17, 2000)

Have you tried contacting TIVoMargret? She seems to have magic ways of fixing these sorts of issues.


----------



## Dulanic (Dec 15, 2015)

I FINALLY got some help /w the tivo forums. tivosupport_corina says my tivo mini doesn't have it at all currently and she is working on getting it corrected. It's sad it took so many attempts to get this even acknowledged.

If I had to guess it might be due to one of the following:

Account has a different OTA box that I cancelled within the 30 days to swap to the Amazon Lifetime OTA box.
The mini was a warehouse deal from Amazon and they had to transfer it from the prior owner who decided they didn't want it.



> Thank you for the information.
> I have checked this mini and it appears that Skipmode is missing from it.
> If you can me the weekend to get this fixed, I will take the appropriate steps to get it resolved.
> Thank You & Have A Great Weekend.


----------



## Rustwood (Sep 6, 2015)

tivosupport_corina said my mini "is missing the necessary software group to enable SkipMode." I am not sure what a software group is, but neither of my boxes have the pending 20.5.9 update - which is supposed to contain a bunch of bug fixes. I wonder if she just put us on the priority list for that.

As for why, FWIW I got my Roamio direct from Tivo, but my v2 mini was from Amazon (new). That could just be a coincidence though.


----------



## JoeKustra (Dec 7, 2012)

Rustwood said:


> tivosupport_corina said my mini "is missing the necessary software group to enable SkipMode." I am not sure what a software group is, but neither of my boxes have the pending 20.5.9 update - which is supposed to contain a bunch of bug fixes. I wonder if she just put us on the priority list for that.
> 
> As for why, FWIW I got my Roamio direct from Tivo, but my v2 mini was from Amazon (new). That could just be a coincidence though.


I had the same "group" problem with a Mini when Amazon came out. I used chat with CS and after escalation I had it in 24 hours. Took about 20 minutes of internet access. Just be sure to have your TSN handy and mention the group problem.


----------



## Rustwood (Sep 6, 2015)

Someone did something today because my mini has skipmode now. I did a couple of service connections and a reboot this morning but no dice. Kudos to tivosupport_corina and to Dulanic for posting the info.


----------



## Dulanic (Dec 15, 2015)

Rustwood said:


> Someone did something today because my mini has skipmode now. I did a couple of service connections and a reboot this morning but no dice. Kudos to tivosupport_corina and to Dulanic for posting the info.


I just got it today too. Finally, only took 4+ tivo CSR's lol. All but the last one didn't have a clue.


----------



## NatasNJ (Jan 7, 2002)

Still no skipmode on my Mini. Had it on my Roamio for a few weeks now. Tried rebooting.


----------



## Skybolt (Mar 17, 2016)

I just installed a new Romeo Pro HD and two mini's last night, both have the skip mode after the firmware update. 

I'm in Long Island NY, if that matters. FW: 20.4.8a


----------



## justen_m (Jan 15, 2004)

Skybolt said:


> I'm in Long Island NY, if that matters. FW: 20.4.8a


That is ancient firmware. Do a manual connect and reboot. A few times.


----------



## Skybolt (Mar 17, 2016)

justen_m said:


> That is ancient firmware. Do a manual connect and reboot. A few times.


Thanks, that rev came from the tivo app, when I looked at it from home it's 20.5.6R1.


----------



## Hrbek14 (Jun 11, 2013)

I have a Premiere XL4 as my main unit and a Mini. I know it's been announced that the Premieres aren't getting SkipMode or QuickMode, but my Mini does have QuickMode. Will it eventually get SkipMode as well? I figure it's possible since QuickMode is not available on the Premieres either but my Mini has it.


----------



## bcronin (Dec 29, 2001)

Dulanic said:


> I just got it today too. Finally, only took 4+ tivo CSR's lol. All but the last one didn't have a clue.


I'm confused. Do I have to call a CSR to get this to work? I got skipmode on my Roamio Plus a couple of weeks ago, but still not on my attached mini. If a CSR call is needed, why exactly? What is it that they have to do to get it working? 
--
bc


----------



## poppagene (Dec 29, 2001)

No skip mode on one of two minis although I've got it on Roamio OTA and another mini. I contacted TiVo and their first response was that's a really big hard drive in the OTA. You modified the Tivo and we can;t help you. So, yes the Roamio has a 3 TB hard drive, but how does that affect the support for the mini? And why is Tivo making a stink about this now?


----------



## TonyD79 (Jan 4, 2002)

poppagene said:


> No skip mode on one of two minis although I've got it on Roamio OTA and another mini. I contacted TiVo and their first response was that's a really big hard drive in the OTA. You modified the Tivo and we can;t help you. So, yes the Roamio has a 3 TB hard drive, but how does that affect the support for the mini? And why is Tivo making a stink about this now?


Not sure about when or why they started making a stink but the mini doesn't really do anything much on its own. The host is extremely important. So there is little that would only be mini based as far as support is concerned.

However, that is a bit hard ass.


----------

